#  > General Zone >  > Computer & Internet >  >  >  ANSYS 15.0 + SpaceClaim2014-------------******* Download

## mshikhan

Description: ANSYS, Inc. announced the availability of its leading engineering simulation solution, ANSYS 15.0, providing new, unique capabilities and enhancements that offer the most advanced approach to guide and optimize product designs.
ANSYS_15.0_+_SpaceClaim2014_+_Documentation_(x86/x64)(Win/Linux)_Multilingual
ANSYS 15.0 delivers major advancements across the entire portfolio, including structures, fluids and electromagnetics. In addition, this enhanced version enables complete multiphysics workflows for leading simulation practices.
Extras. information:
- ANSYS 15.0.1 Update
This ANSYS release 15.0.1 replaces components of previously-installed versions of ANSYS release 15.0 and is compatible with Windows XP and 7 (32 and 64 bit), Windows 8 (64 bit). This service pack addresses a defect related to fluids models with 0-thickness walls (baffles).
In the ANSYS 15.0 release, baffles are captured in the mesh (nodes are on the baffle faces), but the baffles do not display properly in Workbench Meshing when viewing the mesh on named selections, nor do they output correctly to Fluent, CFX, or Polyflow.
All ANSYS users performing fluids analysis on models that contain baffles and are intended for the Fluent, CFX, or Polyflow solvers must install this service pack.
- ANSYS 15.0.4 Update
This service pack addresses a licensing issue encountered by TurboGrid users on Windows 64 bit platforms. Upon startup, TurboGrid was checking out both a TurboGrid and an ICEM license.
How to install:
With a crowbar from simulia procedure is slightly different from previous versions .
Username , computer name and path must be latinnitse .
All manipulations were carried out the installation as administrator.
It is assumed that you will be put on the C: drive
If you are installing on a different drive , change the path to the license file in the file ansyslmd.ini
1. If you have not previously installed previous versions Ansisa , go to step 3 .
2 . Delete or stop the ANSYS License Server.
Removing ANSYS License Server:
2.a. In command line mode (Win + R, cmd> Enter), run c: Program Files ANSYS Inc Shared Files Licensing and run ansysli_server.exe-k uninstall
Reboot .
You can delete a folder ANSYS, Inc. License Manager from the Start Menu.
Stop ANSYS License Server:
2.b. Run services.msc, find the ANSYS License Server, PTP > properties> Startup type = disabled. Reboot.
3 . ANSYS install as usual. Install ANSYS License Manager is not required.
4 . Copy the license.dat and ansyslmd.ini folder with the -------- in c: Program Files ANSYS Inc Shared Files Licensing
5 . Enjoy) With a crowbar from MAGNiTUDE as always :
1. Generator to generate a license for your host. Check that the code after the host name in the license match mac address of the network card (Ethernet adapter). If not - generate license manually by pressing N in the first issue of the generator.
2 . Install Products ansys.
3 . Install the license manager . Indicate the generated license file when asked.
4 . Enjoy)
Year / Issue Date : 2013
Version: 15.0


Developer : Ansys Inc.
Developer website : **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Bit : 32bit/64bit/Linux 64
Compatibility with Vista: complete
Compatible with Windows 7: complete
Compatible with Windows 8 : like as full
Language: Multilingual ( Russian absent)
--------: Present
System requirements : 22 GB hard drive , multiprocessing , memory > 2GB more

******* Download Link:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: ANSYS 15.0 + SpaceClaim2014-------------******* Download

----------

